# KingRoot?



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Decided to try and root my ZTE Z835 Maven running Android 7.1.1

Search finds a program called Kingroot. Download the mobile version to the phone, installs and starts OK, but says 'Failed, Try PC version.'

Try to download the PC version in Seamonkey .... blank screen, nothing happens.

Go to IE and I can get it downloaded, or so it appears. Upon trying to install, the prompts are all gibberish, not even a foreign language. Then it all goes away. No longer shows in 'Downloads' directory or IE 'View Downloads'.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check on the XDA forums they usually have something you can work with.
Do so at your own risk!


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm more interested in why the dialog boxes were garbled, where the download exe went and whether or not I need to be concerned about anything. Malwarebytes completed clean.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it is unlikely you will know why, ( could be corrupted download or many things) and we have a Security section for checking for malware etc which is where I would go to give myself peace of mind.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> I'm more interested in why the dialog boxes were garbled, where the download exe went and whether or not I need to be concerned about anything. Malwarebytes completed clean.


Do a search for the exe, assuming you know what the exe was named. Where did you launch it from? You don't have your browser set to automatically open exe downloads, do you? What does the download manager show you? It should have a history of your downloads and the option to open the location where they were saved. Search Everything does a good job at indexing and finding stuff, much faster than File Explorer's search (Google it). Re-download the file if you still can't find it. If the new copy also vanishes, try your luck contacting the author.

Also note that Kingroot is a potentially unwanted program (PUP) and may get quarantined or deleted by security programs IF you have them configured to detect and treat PUPs as infections.

See also https://transparencyreport.google.com/safe-browsing/search?url=https://kingroot.net/wap&hl=en


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ Saved to Downloads, launched from there.

Browsers do not execute automatically.

WAS in C:\Users\User\Downloads, now gone.

Does NOT appear in browser download history.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Not sure what to make of this:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Malwarebytes unable to load Anti-Rootkit DDA driver on Windows 7


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

OoooK. Setting changed, but not ready to reboot at the moment.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I's stay away from KingRoot and look at other Solutions for Root, they've been using it to introduce Adware and also while removal, all the residual files are not removed.

I'd use extreme caution on installing it on a PC device...


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Restarted and MB loaded that driver, then came back clean on a full scan.

Still can't find any trace of the download file or the program itself. Haven't tried to contact the company yet.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> Restarted and MB loaded that driver, then came back clean on a full scan.
> 
> Still can't find any trace of the download file or the program itself. Haven't tried to contact the company yet.


Be glad it is nowhere to be found, but if that only adds to your worries, then do as told earlier and seek a clean bill of health from the malware removal forum. After that, stay away from such risky endeavours. There is a rooting tutorial for your model on XDA, just google it.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: No access to financial Apps*



Stancestans said:


> To add, which root management app are you using? I use SuperSU, ...


Don't really want to barge into somebody else's thread, but I'm still looking for a way to root my ZTE Maven. I did a quick search for that program, but found a site with a very bad translation to English.

Did I find the right download site? Might it work for my device?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: No access to financial Apps*

Hijacking someone's thread is considered rude, so for the future, please create a new thread specific to your issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No access to financial Apps*



Confounded Also said:


> Don't really want to barge into somebody else's thread, but I'm still looking for a way to root my ZTE Maven. I did a quick search for that program, but found a site with a very bad translation to English.
> 
> Did I find the right download site? Might it work for my device?


Did you check the XDA forums for more info https://forum.xda-developers.com/maven-3/how-to/how-to-root-zte-z835-maven-3-magisk-t3900178 there may be a more up to date thread there but I found this, the site has a search facility with which you can check for other info.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> Don't really want to barge into somebody else's thread


Yet you did it anyway! Next time, just request a moderator to reopen your old/closed thread so that you can continue the discussion if there are any new developments. I have moved your hijack post and subsequent replies to this old thread of yours. Make all replies to this issue within this thread. To answer your question, I don't know if SuperSu will root your device. You've been given a link to an XDA tutorial for rooting your device. Please use it. I also mentioned this earlier on this thread, but you gave no feedback regarding it. Follow that tutorial and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------

